# Bell-matic



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have just got a Seiko Bell-Matic and as a complete watch novice i was wondering if any body knew anything about them.

like i say i am a novice and have never had a watch you have to wind.The strap is not good and would like to put a steel item on it is this possible any advice would be very helpful, thanks in advance.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

can you tell us what the model is, or better still post some good hi res pics of the watch, case back and all?


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Are these any good ?


```
<a href="http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd261/har-RIOT/?action=view&current=IMG_0099.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd261/har-RIOT/IMG_0099.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
```


```
<a href="http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd261/har-RIOT/?action=view&current=IMG_0087.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd261/har-RIOT/IMG_0087.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
```


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

are these the two pics you were trying to post?



















yeah, they'll do nicely!

i shouldn't imagine you'd have too much difficulty finding a bracelet for it. there is a dedicated bell-matic site, which if you google for it you should be able to find. can't post a link, against the forum rules.

that should give you an idea of the bracelet you need, then you can track down a lot of NOS Seiko bracelets through ebay.

good luck!


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for helping with the pictures


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

Your BM was produced in October 1971.

Do all the functions work - the alarm, date quickset ...?

Bracelets for Bells can be difficult as the original ones were quite flimsy and tended to wear out but you should be able to find an 18mm bracelet that is fairly close. I've got 3 here but I'm using them as spares as the others wear out..............


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a nice one, some of the Bells were a bit on the wacky side with funny colour combos, but thats nice.....

Hippo put one on a Monster bracelet to good effect...


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Twickersdude said:


> Your BM was produced in October 1971.
> 
> Do all the functions work - the alarm, date quickset ...?
> 
> Bracelets for Bells can be difficult as the original ones were quite flimsy and tended to wear out but you should be able to find an 18mm bracelet that is fairly close. I've got 3 here but I'm using them as spares as the others wear out..............


Yes everything works but i think it running a bit slow,any ideas as to how this could be fixed.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

The chances are that it could do with a good overhaul by now

Do you have a watchmaker that you can use or would like some suggestions ?


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Twickersdude said:


> The chances are that it could do with a good overhaul by now
> 
> Do you have a watchmaker that you can use or would like some suggestions ?


some suggestions would be nice.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The host of this forum is a watchrepairer 

Roy Taylor

[email protected]


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

The other thing i would like to know is how to wind it i know you pull the crown out but how many times to wind and for how long. :blink:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Thats a nice one, some of the Bells were a bit on the wacky side with funny colour combos, but thats nice.....
> 
> Hippo put one on a Monster bracelet to good effect...


So I did


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

skyMAX08 said:


> The other thing i would like to know is how to wind it i know you pull the crown out but how many times to wind and for how long. :blink:


seriously, go find the bellmatics website - you can download user manuals and all sorts of useful info from there. winding the crown winds the bell mechanism, not the watch. the watch is automatic.


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

bunchie32 said:


> skyMAX08 said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing i would like to know is how to wind it i know you pull the crown out but how many times to wind and for how long. :blink:
> ...


thanks for all your help


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

skyMAX08 said:


> bunchie32 said:
> 
> 
> > skyMAX08 said:
> ...


no worries!


----------

